# GPU-Z's internals



## MrSeanKon (Nov 5, 2007)

Which is the programming platform??
Cos it runs without downloading any extra files e.g. Micro$oft Framework etc..
May I change again programming platform; I will see


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 5, 2007)

uses c++ with mfc, no .net needed.
at start it extracts its driver and loads it and cleans up when closed


----------

